# RE: Missing members



## firefighterjake (Jan 24, 2012)

It occurred to me the other day that some folks come here and hang out and never leave . . . and then there are some who hang out here for quite a while and then one day we realize we never hear from them any more . . . and to tell the truth I miss some of them. 

One person I miss is Bobbin' -- her hand painted floors were very cool and it was always fun to read about how she was the one educating and telling her husband how he should burn.

Anyone miss anyone else here who hasn't posted in some time?


----------



## Jags (Jan 24, 2012)

Mike Wilson.  The only member I knew of that would stop Craig in his tracks in the ash can. :coolsmirk:

Oh, and Elk and Pook.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 24, 2012)

I miss franks.....wonder what happened to him...


----------



## Jags (Jan 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I miss franks.....wonder what happened to him...



He still comes around on occasion.  He uses a different handle though. Fsappo.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 24, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Mike Wilson.  The only member I knew of that would stop Craig in his tracks in the ash can.



Wish I had that skill. I tried that once and ended up stopping the entire ash can instead.  %-P


----------



## webbie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mike and I agree on most subjects.....he's a great guy and funny too!

Problem is, he's a high placed political operative and can't take the chance of exposure......

But 95% of the stuff he says is the honest truth about how things are....

I noticed a LOT of newer members in the list. I guess life goes on.....after all, how many years are folks gonna hang out in the same forums?


----------



## Jags (Jan 24, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Problem is, he's a high placed political operative and can't take the chance of exposure......



Yeah, he even guarded himself a bit - depending on the subject matter, because of it.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, Franks & Dave Gault (woodheatstoves). 
Where'd they go? I had a lotta good chats with
them in the "GAS GEEKS" forum!  :lol:


----------



## Jags (Jan 24, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Yeah, Franks & Dave Gault (woodheatstoves).
> Where'd they go? I had a lotta good chats with
> them in the "GAS GEEKS" forum!  :lol:



Franks last visited the forum on Dec 29th.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 24, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Franks last visited the forum on Dec 29th.



As "Franks" he was here 17 August...
Guess I missed the Franks / fsappo conversion...


----------



## jharkin (Jan 24, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I noticed a LOT of newer members in the list. I guess life goes on.....after all, how many years are folks gonna hang out in the same forums?



I dunno... there are a couple of RC hobby forums that I have been on for 10+ years... but I only post on and off..  Heck I think if I added up every post Ive made on every forum Ive ever been a member of I still wouldn't come close to the post count of the "active" users here.  I think thats quite a testament to what you built Craig - 700 posts and I still fee like a newbie


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 24, 2012)

I miss a lot of folks but roospike comes to mind every once in a while. Guy was a lot of fun. The guy with the original Whorehouse Red Summit Classic. And who could forget Warren and Rhonemas.


----------



## Jags (Jan 24, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I miss a lot of folks but roospike comes to mind every once in a while. Guy was a lot of fun. The guy with the original Whorehouse Red Summit Classic. And who could forget Warren and Rhonemas.



Ahhh yes.  All of those are on my list of missed.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 24, 2012)

I miss you guys!
I pop in around the first of the year 'cause that's when I seem to need friends
and you guys and gals are pretty tolerant. :sick: 
Thanks-
Kenny


----------



## Thistle (Jan 24, 2012)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol:  ;-P


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 24, 2012)

I miss Slickplant


----------



## begreen (Jan 24, 2012)

I miss Ryan (MountainStoveGuy) and Eric Johnson the most. Good mods and good people.


----------



## cwill (Jan 24, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Oh, and Elk and *Pook*.



Who is this Pook everyone talks about?


----------



## Jags (Jan 24, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I miss Ryan (MountainStoveGuy) and Eric Johnson the most. Good mods and good people.



Eric doesn't post anymore??


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 24, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> One person I miss is Bobbin' -- her hand painted floors were very cool and it was always fun to read about how she was the one educating and telling her husband how he should burn.



I was just thinking of her the recently. Hope she is OK.

I used to post a lot on a Ford truck forum. Like most forums there ended up being a bunch of regulars and then the ones who come and go. One of the regulars there stopped posting and we found out from his brother that he had died. It was very strange to lose a friend that I didn't know in real life. Now whenever somebody drops off a forum I have to wonder what happened. I also wonder if I dropped dead tomorrow, would Mrs. Flatbedford log on to all my forums to say Flatbed is dead?


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a missing member!.....





























Oh, you meant something else.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 24, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I also wonder if I dropped dead tomorrow, would Mrs. Flatbedford log on to all my forums to say Flatbed is dead?



Cut it out Steve..I don't want to hear anything like that.......
I was worried about WarminRi (Al) for awhile last year because he just "dropped off" out of no where. He was the one that had the 12 and rigged it to be a 13....(He helped me out when I got the 13....)
Fishingpol told me at Woodstock that he still posts in another forum. 
I was worried that he died or something...Pfft... :-S


----------



## Jags (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't worry, when I die, you will all know.  I will be haunting you.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 24, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I miss Ryan (MountainStoveGuy) and Eric Johnson the most. Good mods and good people.



Yeah I miss'em both. Eric passed through back in November and Ryan in the middle of December. Everytime I see one of those pics of Backwoods Savages woodpile I think "Pffft. Ya should see Eric's backyard.".  ;-) I sure miss those annual pics of his wood stacks.


----------



## Dix (Jan 24, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Don't worry, when I die, you will all know.  I will be haunting you.



Cool. 

When we feel a hug when we need it most, and no one else is around, we'll know who it is  


'Course, you'll  probably also be wanting us to be assisting in busting some one's shoes  ;-P


----------



## webbie (Jan 25, 2012)

In some ways we never die on the internet! That is, our posts will survive - well, at least for a number of years until hearth.com is gone and the internet archive shuts down!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 25, 2012)

Like ashes through the grate, these are the days of our lives.  :lol:


----------



## pen (Jan 25, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Like ashes through the grate, these are the days of our lives.  :lol:



lol!  On that note, I think I need to step away from the computer for a bit.

pen


----------



## HollowHill (Jan 25, 2012)

Funny, I just thought about BrowningBAR the other day and realized I hadn't seen any posts of his in awhile.  As you say, you hope that they are OK.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2012)

I noted the same and have the same hopes.


----------



## madrone (Jan 25, 2012)

I miss Pook. But I also don't.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 25, 2012)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> I have a missing member!.....
> Oh, you meant something else.



I assumed this would be about marriage


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 25, 2012)

HollowHill said:
			
		

> Funny, I just thought about BrowningBAR the other day and realized I hadn't seen any posts of his in awhile.  As you say, you hope that they are OK.



Browningbar is ok. He has chosen not to post on the forum for a few reasons. He does still lurk around and read the posts. I miss him too.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 25, 2012)

I was wondering about BBar... I was enjoying discussing all things  Encore with him in a couple threads earlier in the fall and comparing experiences... I wanted to know how his rebuilt stove worked out in the colder weather.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 25, 2012)

cwill said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be quite the thread in itself . . . if you do a search for Pook you'll find lots of threads with him in it . . . or one of his many alias that he was using as he changed his name for a while more often than he changed his underwear.

Many of his threads were written in some unknown language where you could usually only decipher about a quarter of what he was saying . . . and he was one of the few folks here who advocated the Magic Heater and burning questionable materials in a woodstove.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 25, 2012)

Like Flatbed I often wonder why folks who were frequent visitors drop off . . . if they just got tired of hearth.com . . . or if something bad happened. 

I'm pretty sure when you don't hear from me any more it will be because I'm very sick or dead . . . if I leave on my own volition I'll let you folks know.


----------



## backpack09 (Jan 25, 2012)

I sure do misss Elk telling everyone that they are doing everything wrong...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 25, 2012)

jharkin said:
			
		

> I was wondering about BBar... I was enjoying discussing all things  Encore with him in a couple threads earlier in the fall and comparing experiences... I wanted to know how his rebuilt stove worked out in the colder weather.



He still logs on Jeremy....I bet he would answer a pm..


----------



## homebrewz (Jan 25, 2012)

Backpack09 said:
			
		

> I sure do misss Elk telling everyone that they are doing everything wrong...



Yeah.. though, he did help me out when I was rebuilding my Defiant Encore. 
Also who helped me a lot with that project was seaken. Haven't seen him around in a while.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone remember Tommy two fingers?  He was interesting for a week or so.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 26, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> after all, how many years are folks gonna hang out in the same forums?



Other than the recurring cat/non-cat and horizontal/vertical debates, I wouldn't describe Hearth as the same forums.  The wealth and diversity of interests, backgrounds, skills, personalities, locations, perspectives, humor, kindness etc. make it infinitely more interesting than any other site I've experienced.  Kind of like Cheers vs a meat market bar.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 26, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Kind of like Cheers vs a meat market bar.



Too bad Craig doesn't serve drinks here.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 26, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear tell that there were some drinks flowing in New Hampshire a few months back though . . . not sure if Craig had anything to do with that though.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 26, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> HollowHill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any idea on why? I liked his to the point posts, not much filler.

I figured he was just busy working three stoves.


----------



## Dune (Jan 26, 2012)

I definitely miss Bobbin. She was a lively spirit. I hope she is well.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 26, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree BB. Eric was a regular poster when I came onto this forum and I wondered why folks thought I had so much wood. Ha! btw, I stack different years wood in different spots so you'll not likely see all of our wood but it still is much, much less than Eric's. I say Pfft too!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 27, 2012)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Anyone remember Tommy two fingers?  He was interesting for a week or so.



That sounds like one of the lesser-known characters in Goodfellas - "Jimmy Two- Times" ,so named cause he said everything twice,everything twice ;-)  :lol:


----------



## Lighting Up (Jan 27, 2012)

soupy1957... always liked his posts.
md


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 27, 2012)

Shawneyboy.....a fellow Nepa-er....don't know where he went.... :roll:


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 28, 2012)

I do not miss Mr_Super-Hunky.


----------

